# Winzip / Winrar won't extract all..



## dkijc (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi,

I've been using winrar for quite some time now. For whatever reason, it suddenly decided not to extract files when I right click on the file ('Extract here...' & 'Extract files...' etc.)

So I figured, let me delete and install it again. Still, no luck.

I removed winrar and now I see the default (XP) winzip folder with the zipper.
I right clicked and clicked 'extract all...' 

No luck.

Did anyone experienced this, before? Thanks~!


----------



## GRIFFCON (Mar 25, 1999)

Hello djikc:

I'm encountering a similar problem,

Hi Guys:

When I right-click on a .rar file and choose the option, "Extract Here", nothing happens.
So, I now I have to double-click on the file to open it and then drag the contents into a folder in Windows Explorer.

This began a couple of weeks ago. And yes, I've uninstalled and reinstalled several times,
but the problem is still there. The funny thing is, WinRAR will extract files from a compressed .exe extension.

BTW, there are no other decompression programs on my Windows XP SP2 system.

To say that this issue is a pain in the rear would be an understatement.

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Have you gone to winrar, options, setting, Integration tab and then to Shell integration/Cascaded context menus and there are 3 boxe that can be checked. The you got the Context menu items button you can click on. 
I would uncheck these and close winrar and then open it and recheck them. If that does not work then uncheck them again and reboot and then recheck them again.


----------



## GRIFFCON (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi hewee:

Yes, I've played around with the Settings/Options/Integration/Context Menu Items and unchecked/rechecked/rebooted, (v3.71) etc. I've even uninstalled the app several times.

Hmmnnn... I've reached a conclusion that some other program has *stolen* the focus from this particular feature. I've been busting my brain trying to figure out which one. There are no other compression apps that I can remember installing. I realize that this falls under the category of "minor annoyances", but to me, it has become a big pain in the neck; as I extract tons of RAR files weekly. Having to double-click on each RAR file and then manually drag them from the now open window into a pre-designated folder? A real bummer. I'm seriously thinking of permanently uninstalling this bad boy in favor of the latest Winzip; which can decompress RAR files, etc. 

Thanks lots hewee for your input on this issue. I've been in the computer tech game for over 20 years and usually don't throw in the towel this early, but time is of the essence for me these days. Thanks again.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

You could try 7-zip
http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## GRIFFCON (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks carawilton. I'll give it a shot.

Take care.


----------

